# Apistogramma small fry tip



## maximusfish (Sep 2, 2014)

Read about a great idea to protect fry in an aquarium - scatter some ceramic bio rings on the bottom of the tank to make little caves for the fry. Going to try it in my apisto tank!


----------



## Lutefisk (Jun 29, 2014)

How did this go?


----------

